# newbie from Birmingham



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself as i am new to the site. Me and my partner have our first appointment in a few weeks to start IVF (Me being the egg donor). Does anyone know what blood tests you need which you can get done through your GP, thought we could get those done while waiting for appointment.

Steph X


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Steph and welcome!

Different clinics have different requirements, so you are best checking with your clinic to make sure what they need you to have before starting treatment.
For LWC where I am having treatment, I needed:

FSH
LH
Oestradiol
Prolactin
HIV
Hep B 
Hep B Core
Hep C
Rubella
TSH
Chlamydia urine
Recent cervical smear

I was able to have all of these done at my GP but some of the blood tests can take 3-4 weeks before the results come back, so if you are keen to start and pushed for time, getting them done privately can mean that you don't have to miss a month before starting. BTW, the first three on the list need to be done between days 1-4 of your cycle.

HTH and good luck.
Nicki


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Nicki,

We are having treatment at the LWC also so i asume it will be the same, just hoping our doctor will help us out and do the tests for us.

Thanks again 
Staph x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

just wanted to say HI Steph ... welcome to FF.  good luck with the TX ... hope all goes well.


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi thank you Amiee can't wait to start tx been waiting a long time for this although a bit nervous just hope it all goes well.

Steph x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi steph and welcome, hope your GP will be helpful to you, ours has been brilliant, if they are it helps keep the costs down!

Good luck with it all

Emma x


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Steph, 
Just like Pem, our GP has been brilliant and has done all the tests for us. Hopefully yours will be the same. Good luck with everything x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi thank you both,

I think I'm gonna go to our GP tomorrow and speak to them it will make a big difference to the cost.

Steph x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

spoke to our GP today they said they will do all our blood tests for us which is great   , just have a question do you need to have FSH, LH & OESTRADIOL for your first consultation or before you start tx.

Steph x


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm   - i don't think you need it before your first consultation but it may help inform what treatment you are recommended to go on by the consultant.


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nicki
Thats what i was thinking we were panicking because we are not going to have a cycle now until after our appointment.but hopfully wont matter.

Steph x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Steph,

I just said a welcome to FF on the chit chat thread but throught I would add it here too  

I think it's best to get the tests done with the GP, I was impatient so had them all done through the clinic and have ended up missing my first possible treatment cycle after all as one need's re-testing. So I would have been in same position but with more £ if had gone through the GP. Just thought I would share. Good luck with your TTC journey and I look forwards to hearing how you get on.

S x


----------

